# Thursday Night Drinks: March 30th 2011 - Blends / Address Hotel Marina



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok, first time doing this... usually Yoga Girl or Marcel do this... so take it easy on me. 

Tonight some friends and I are going to meet at the Address Hotel in a lounge called Blends around 9pm but I'd like to extend that invitation to anyone on here that is looking to socialize, make new friends and unwind; This is *not* a "singles dating event", so do leave the creepiness at home. 

Blends THE ADDRESS

As you all know from past events, the idea is to make new friends, regardless of age or background; So please, do join us, especially if you are new to Dubai! 

Please send me a PM for further information. 

Cheers! :clap2:


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Ok, first time doing this... usually Yoga Girl or Marcel do this... so take it easy on me.
> 
> Tonight some friends and I are going to meet at the Address Hotel in a lounge called Blends around 9pm but I'd like to extend that invitation to anyone on here that is looking to socialize, make new friends and unwind; This is *not* a "singles dating event", so do leave the creepiness at home.
> 
> ...


i might be able to come. 9:30ish...

thanks for posting this.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

i might come at around 11..


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Cami!!! Long time no see!  
I do hope you come out. 

Look forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Got a group of about 18-20 people. I wont be checking the forum the rest of the night, so I guess use my pic to find me or get in touch with Adam22... if you already have his info! See you all there, cheers!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good news! I'm not coming this time  no transport. Have lots of beer for me, I'll be sober first thursday in a long time!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

When everyone was finally there we were over 30 strong... unreal. Lets keep the momentum going! See you all at Nasimi tomorrow for the Faithless event and if not, next Thursday, keep your eyes peeled on this forum for the next gathering! Thank you all for coming!! Ok, 5 am, time to go to bed...hehe.


----------



## Commuter (Feb 24, 2011)

Is anything happening this Thursday? I've just arrived in Dubai and it would be great to get to meet people. Thanks, Brian


----------

